# Coronation St clip. ( contains swearing and the F word)



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Do not watch if you are offended by swearing and the F word.

Oh by the way, those that cant resist and watch it even though you have been warned then decide they are offended even when told not to watch it, the report button is the little triangle in yellow, but you will know that wont you :roll: :lol:

Last chance do not open this link


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

8O


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Talk about laugh, i played this and wife in other room came out saying thats on early, so i put volume up and she heard it all. She has no sense of humour but got a laugh out of it.


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am afraid that my tender mind has been permanently damaged by watching the clip - it took quite a few re-runs before I could understand all the words.

Utter filth - you should be black-balled and lose the right to ever post again on MHF.

Yours, disgusted,

M. Whitehouse


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Ray,
I'll trust ya cause I'm a diver too. That was great, absolutely funny as bleep!. Thanks for posting.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I cannot see this via my HTC desire but I'm reporting you anyway.and I cannot see the smiles so I'll just say Ho Ho.
Seamus,at chanonry point watching the dolphins,bored and needing a whiskey.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Google teeside tin tin on YouTube if you really want to be offended


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

pippin said:


> I am afraid that my tender mind has been permanently damaged by watching the clip - it took quite a few re-runs before I could understand all the words.
> 
> Utter filth - you should be black-balled and lose the right to ever post again on MHF.
> 
> ...


By gum, your really showing your age now.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am also showing my gums too!!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry perhaps it is because I do not watch Corrie but cannot understand why it is funny.


----------

